# Where is all the .243



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I have looked at Dick's Academy and all the Walmarts and I cannot find .243 anywhere. Anyone have a suggestion? Does Mike's have .243?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Also, it is surprising that.243 is so scarce. Any reason why?


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

must be a local thing in Pensacola. Jimmy's in FWB has multiple boxes / brands in stock. Also had 22LR earlier today. Was out in Norman, OK last week and saw 244 in several different stores, though no one there has 22LR for sale unless you bought a new gun from them.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I just left BassPro in Prattville, Alabama, and there was ZERO .243 ammo there.


----------



## CLJ (Feb 12, 2013)

Walmart in Pace has had it about every time ive been there the past few months. Win Power points, Federal softpoints, and win silvertips mainly


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

we need to start an ammo exchange if you really need it. Happy to look down tbis way, often find things here or as I travel that might be in demand


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm looking fer a friend for his kids 243 also....I'll call Wallyworld in Pace to see!


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

We don't have it at Mike's or up at Scott's as of today. I don't know where the he'll it is. Not a single national distributor has any either that I know of. We've got them looking for us. Been looking every single day. 30-30 is the same way.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Now I know I've seen 30/30 in Walmart lately and I thought I saw .243 also.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Kerry you got any 6.8spc ammo in?


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Nope. Sorry Rob.
I can get you some though. 
Remington premier match 115 bthp or Hornady 120 sst are available right now.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Whats your thoughts on SST's for deer?

Sorry for the thread hijack...


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Love the sst bullet. Me and my son both use sst. Me a 130 grain from a .270 and him a 150 grain from a 30-06. Massive internal damage. Aside from the plastic tip it's the same internal construction as their interlock btsp, just a higher ballistic coefficient. I think the 120's with the spc's lower velocity would make a damn fine deer round.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

http://www.ableammo.com/catalog/che...t-prices-c-10480_14658_14743_14903_14791.html

Found you some!! Federal blue box ammo
http://www.ammunitiondepot.com/Hornady-Superformance-243-Win-95-Grain-SST-Ammo-p/80463.htm
95gr SST $31 a box!


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Grassflatsfisher said:


> Whats your thoughts on SST's for deer?
> 
> Sorry for the thread hijack...


With the 30-06 SST haven't had a deer run farther than 30 yards. Most of them hit the dirt right where they stand.


----------



## davis831 (Nov 28, 2007)

Is it for a kid to go hunting with? If so I probably have a box


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

davis831 said:


> Is it for a kid to go hunting with? If so I probably have a box


I needed to sight in my kid's rifle. I think I need a new scope, though. I was nowhere near the target. No wonder my daughter missed the deer last week.


----------



## CLJ (Feb 12, 2013)

All walmart in pace had and hour ago were Remington 90 gr swift scirroccos in .243. $44 bucks a box


----------



## davis831 (Nov 28, 2007)

Pm sent


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

all the .243 is in my ammo case :O PM sent


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Midway has plenty. I saw it as low as $21 per box.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks, but I needed it in December. Have stocked up since then.


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

I've reloaded since the sixties, and that has stopped my worries about where's the ammo. Since my Grand Children left for Fairbanks I don't worry about .22 cal. If one can, I'd be looking to begin reloading with a responsible attitude. Mike


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

jspooney said:


> I have looked at Dick's Academy and all the Walmarts and I cannot find .243 anywhere. Anyone have a suggestion? Does Mike's have .243?


I walked in the Niceville Walmart and thought about this post so I looked. No 243s there either. Usually they have a couple.


----------



## Polock21 (Apr 29, 2013)

It's not a local thing. .243 in the USA is almost extinct. Super hard to come by. All the new gun laws and our presidenté regulate that. .243 is an awesome round for a whitetail though. Drops them while running every time.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Ammo is a pain... I just did our duck load order and some of that was out of stock..... Shotgun.... Come on.....


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

One of my suppliers has .243, let me know what you need and I can order it. The cheapest box at your cost will be $24.99, I looked on gunbroker to see whats happening with it and almost had a heart attack.....


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

This is the reason I reload. Get you a press and some brass and end your worries about ammo.


----------

